# How do i get Hogs of war to run on win XP?



## Chewi (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi, this is my first post, so bare with me :grin:

I just got Hogs of war on PC, which happens to be a win XP home edition. My problem is that when i put the disk in, i just keep getting a message saying "Hogs of War will currently only run correctly in windows 95". I tried looking in its properties to find a compatability mode to change, but found nothing, so i then tried using add programs in control pannel, which seemed to be working until i got the another error messge saying somthing about H.O.W. not being designed for windows nt. Isnt there anyway of getting H.O.W to run on xp?:sigh:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

set compatibility mode.you will find it in start menu,all programs,accessories,and lastly click on program compatibility wizard.


----------

